

Defining your Core Values - organicgrant

The best wake up call:<p>1. Write your obituary as you would want it to read.<p>2.  List the milestones it contained in order of achievement.<p>3.  Only work towards those things.  Nothing else matters.<p>Discuss in the comments, would love to hear your thoughts.<p>@GrantSchultz
======
mixmax
The thing is that most people don't know what they want. A lot of people
_think_ they know what they want, but very few do. Just the other day I had a
snowball fight, and it was great fun and a wonderful experience. When I woke
up that morning it certainly wasn't in my calendar - I had totally forgotten
how much fun fighting with snow is.

Also, it's much more about the process than the goal. Notice that people who
reach their goals simply set new ones, painters paint whether they're paid or
not, hackers hack in their freetime, etc.

~~~
organicgrant
The process wouldn't exist without the goal in mind. Whether or not the
'original' goal is achieved, we gain life experiences through our pursuit of
happiness, achievement, satisfaction etc

------
kael
Hmm, not to get overly philosophical here, but it really depends on what you
believe the purpose of life is. If you go very far down this route some people
see that there really is no "point". Not to say life isn't worth living (don't
worry this isnt my final post), but spontaneity definitely should be included.
Like anything its a balance, but one that is hard to calibrate.

------
rantfoil
Loved people in time, money and spirit. And created beautiful software that
brought people together.

Not sure if order matters, though doing the latter makes the former easier. =)

~~~
organicgrant
@rantfoil Great point. The argument can be made that ALL software is social.
In building great software, we build community. Open source forums around the
globe, or social networking around the corner.

